# Need Telephone Inside Wiring Repair



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Took AT&T 3 weeks to restore service to the junction box, only to discover there is some problem with the inside wiring. Need someone who does telephone wiring diagnosis and repair. Honest, reliable and reasonable, please. Happy to pay for good work, but need it fixed. Looking for a good repairman. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike Bounds 850-434-5139. Awesome guy, top shelf work, very reasonable as well!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Just throwjing this out there to maybe help in the short term. I had one jack that would short out a cordless phone after a lightening storm. Thought it was just a fluke the first time but happened again. Unplug everything from the jacks including dish or a receiver if you have one. Try taking a corded phone, yea I know- whats that, and try each jack one at a time.


----------

